# payong system, knife



## moromoro (Mar 27, 2003)

payong system 
i was just wondering if anybody there in the US practiced this old form of knife, mainly used against a empty handed opponent...

thanks


----------



## Stickgrappler (Mar 28, 2003)

is the payong a handkerchief/bandana?


----------



## moromoro (Mar 28, 2003)

NO

payong means umbrella

"panyo" is a bandana or handkerchief....


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 29, 2003)

MoroMoro,

I probably haven't studied the system to which you refer, whoever, I have had some exposure to applications using some payong applications.

I had the privilege to attend a seminar featuring Senior Master Roland Dantes.

He taught a facinating class on Cinco Terros history and applications, daga y daga mainly.

Hidden in the techniques of Cinco Terros are the payong applications that can be applied daga vs empty-hand.

Modern Arnis students who have received "old-school" training usually receive some payong training but it is mainly shown as solo baston applications.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## Stickgrappler (Mar 29, 2003)

thanks for the correction.


----------

